# Enlarge window opening to install door, concrete block exterior wall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, start with asking the HOA, most t often there not going to go for it.
What's your budget? Not going to be cheap to get an opening in that wall.
That tree also needs to go.


----------



## OtownDIY (Nov 25, 2015)

You're right, those bamboo looking tree trunks you can see do need to be removed. I cut one down to see if the city 'yard waste' pickup would take them away if I cut them up and put them out and they did, so now it's just a matter of taking the rest of them down.
I need to figure out a way to prepare the HOA request in a way that they would consider it, because it is a long shot but with all the new construction going up around us we need to add things to keep us relevant in the market.
Our development has no amenities to speak of so adding an outside space would be huge since the new townhouses across the street all have roof decks with an outdoor kitchen, dining area and hot tub.
There's ZERO chance of reinforcing our roof to add a roof deck, I wish that were possible.. but the HOA maintains the roofing for all units so beyond the ridiculous cost of something like that, they would just never approve anything to be up there.
The budget for this is totally unknown. I could probably put $$ aside for it until I had enough but I really have no idea what it would cost. I guess I would have to ask my realtor what she thought it would add in value, and then weight the cost vs. benefit to see if it's even worth it, and THEN go to the HOA.
The deck itself may be $2-3k would the opening be more than $2k to round the whole thing out at $5k?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cutting and framing up that opening would be more than 2K in my parts.


----------



## OtownDIY (Nov 25, 2015)

That's very possible, I guess I was just looking for an idea of where the jumping off point may be.. and then specific factors may raise that figure, but we moved here from Boston and have no experience with this type of construction. Most building up north is done with wood, whereas down here a lot is concrete block.


----------

